# Turbo S vs regular beetle headlights



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

Everywhere I look places say the headlights on a Turbo S vs Non turbo S bug are different. Can anyone tell me the difference... I know my turbo s has city lights but will non turbo s headlights still bolt up and plug in?


----------



## Berry03 (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok, now if I'm correct. The turbo S headlamp assembly has a 4-pin plug, and the regular headlamp is a 3-pin plug. Reason why, is I accindently ordered the Turbo S ones from Amazon, and they were a 4-pin plug, were as my GLS 1.8T was a 3-pin...


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

So the connectors are the same shape just doesn't have the city light prong I'm guessing...


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

Bump!


----------



## Berry03 (Aug 8, 2012)

There about the same shape, not exact. But my Beetle also has daytime running lights. Only thing I can make out of it, is the regular headlamps are haolgens, and the Turbo S has HID's.


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

My Turbo S has Halogens. but it's a 2002.


----------



## Berry03 (Aug 8, 2012)

Best bet then would be to take out the old one and look and see if it has 3 or 4-prongs. I just looked at my old headlamp assembly and it's actually a 8 prong, but with only 3 or 4 plugs being used depending on the bulbs I guess.


----------

